# Dropbox : dossier impossible à supprimer ?



## pb88081 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un nouveau Mac avec Lion. Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'un dossier nommé Drop Box était présent dans le dossier Public. Il m'est absolument impossible de m'en débarasser. Je le mets à la Corbeille et lorsque je rallume le Mac il est à nouveau présent. Sachant que je n'ai pas d'abonnement à Drop Box, ce dossier fait il parti du système Lion ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Novembre 2011)

Il faut que tu désintalles Dropbox de ton système. En gros quitte Dropbox et jette le.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Dropbox, donc d'internet et de réseau. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pb88081 (13 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il faut que tu désintalles Dropbox de ton système. En gros quitte Dropbox et jette le.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



Bonjour,
Merci pour cette réponse. J'ai tout suivi à la lettre mais je n'ai qu'un dossier Drop Box qui se trouve dans le dossier Public.
J'ai tapé cette commande "~/Dropbox/.dropbox.cache" mais rien.
De plus j'ai supprimé dans Drop Box (en ligne sur Internet) la liaison avec mon Mac.
Dans Bibliothèque je n'ai absolument rien. Donc il se colle bien.


----------



## pb88081 (13 Novembre 2011)

pb88081 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour cette réponse. J'ai tout suivi à la lettre mais je n'ai qu'un dossier Drop Box qui se trouve dans le dossier Public.
> J'ai tapé cette commande "~/Dropbox/.dropbox.cache" mais rien.
> De plus j'ai supprimé dans Drop Box (en ligne sur Internet) la liaison avec mon Mac.
> Dans Bibliothèque je n'ai absolument rien. Donc il se colle bien.


J'ai aussi affiché les dossiers cachés et je n'ai rien trouvé sur Drop Box qui reste toujours présent.


----------



## pb88081 (14 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il faut que tu désintalles Dropbox de ton système. En gros quitte Dropbox et jette le.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



Bonsoir,
On m'a donné la réponse et la voici :
"Le dossier "Drop Box" du dossier Public n'a rien à voir avec un quelconque produit ou service du même nom :

c'est une simple dossier qui permet aux autres utilisateurs du réseau local de vous communiquer des fichiers (si vous activez le partage de fichier) de manière simple : ce dossier à des permissions en écriture pour tout le monde mais pas en lecture : les autres peuvent y glisser des documents mais sans en voir le contenu, seul vous pouvez en parcourir le contenu.

Il fait partie du "template" de base d'un dossier utilisateur et est donc créé automatiquement quand on crée un compte utilisateur."

Bonne soirée


----------

